# Rod building classes?



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm wanting to build my dad a spinning rod for Father's Day or next Christmas. Does anyone know if there are classes that I could take? Or is building your own rod easy enough to do with a kit and some research? 

Has anyone ever built thier own rod and have some pointers for a guy that knows nothing about rod building?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend buying a kit from Mud Hole, Angler's Workshop or Cabela's. Their kits have step-by-step rod building instructions with pictures. And I'm sure there's a million free Utube "how tos" that will get you through it.

I also recommend using the UWN search engine; type in "rod building"


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I ran across mud hole earlier today. Need to spend more time there. A quick search here didn't turn anything up. I'll try different wording....
Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/28013-rod-building-thread-color-preserver.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/29142-wireline-rods-3.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/29198-buried-his-fishing-rod-3.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/4537-rod-rebuilding-help.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-gen...01-does-anyone-make-their-own-rods-lures.html


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm working on a blog showing people how/why to make their own rod at www.rodbuildinghq.com

It's taking me some time to get it up, but let me know if you have questions.

I learned when I lived in VA from a guy on a local forum out there that had me over to his place to help me build my first rod. I caught a 14# striped bass with it on my 2nd cast.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you both for the help!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

getbitoutdoors sends a dvd with their kits. 
there are also some really good youtube videos called building your first fly rod by flyrodfanatic, even though it's geared for fly rods, the same principles applied when I built a spinning rod.


----------

